# What would you do if a friend told you this?



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

If a friend literally just told you "I think we should just keep things to Facebook" or "I don't want to be invited to any of your birthday parties". 

He keeps in touch with me every now and then but it really bothers me that he only wants to be friends on Facebook. 

It deters me from wanting to ask him to visit me or hang out with me. I might lose contact with him all together. 

He didn't mean anything by the second comment. But he did say that he wants to keep things just to Facebook. He lives in Virginia and I live in MD so he lives a little ways away.

But, it still upsets me that he would go off on me like that.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

If a friend of mine told me something like that, i'd stop calling him/her my friend.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

did he explain why? Does he have social anxiety?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I'd drop that like a hot potato.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd think he doesn't sound like much of a friend.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Dead to me. Delete from facebook.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> I'd drop that like a hot potato.





moloko said:


> Dead to me.


^Simply

Unless your interested in trying to fix whats starting to break, OP.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

1. i dont use facebook
2. i never had birthday party
3. i dont have friends


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay. Well, I sent him a message a while ago. He sometimes randomly messages me. He tries to keep in touch. The problem was, if we spent more time together the last time he saw me maybe I could've worked out with him what he meant, but, we didn't have a lot of time together. I thought we had a good time. But, he still said that, so, it still bugs me.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

time to say goodbye man, friends enjoy hanging out with each other, for whatever reason he doesn't want to do that anymore, so screw him.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

If he is currently ignoring you I would let it go. I would let him contact you first, then have him clarify his reasoning for only wanting to interact with you via facebook. If you hear nothing for awhile, I would unfriend/delete.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

He actually did explain his birthday comment saying he didn't want to do birthday parties anymore. 

His other comment though still needs explanation. I guess I'll wait till he initiates contact. Then, I'll do something about it.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I know it would bother me too, so don't think that I'm not trying to relate, but in my experience, if someone flat out tells you that they want distance, the best thing you can do for yourself is move on. IF (and its a big IF) things are meant to be they will reach out to you eventually. Those messages are the equivalent of "I need space" maybe he/she will need space forever, maybe they will realise they miss you and get back in touch. But for YOUR part... focus on your energy on other things/people that want your time.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Anti depressant said:


> But he did say that he wants to keep things just to Facebook. He lives in Virginia and I live in MD so he lives a little ways away.


Maybe he likes you enough to not want to lose touch completely BUT, the travelling to see you takes up too much of his time/he can't really afford it.


----------



## ArtLoving (May 5, 2014)

tell him that you use facebook to talk to real-life friends. ''It's not like we can be friends on here and ''not know eachother'' in real life. Sadly I cannot punch you in the face over facebook.'' And let them know it hurts to hear something like that. Or maybe give it back to them and say ''Finally, I was done with the actual friendship anyway''. That's called Karma Good luck! I feel for you.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

well at least she doesn't think u r a pedophille


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Serephina said:


> Maybe he likes you enough to not want to lose touch completely BUT, the travelling to see you takes up too much of his time/he can't really afford it.


I agree with this... When a friend lives in another state/country, it's hard to constantly keep in touch. Hanging out may be out of question if our lives are too busy/hectic. Best not to jump to conclusions right away.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I wouldn't consider them a friend of mine if they said that to me. I'd simply cut them out of my life and buddy list.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd just cut ties.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

What made him say those?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ill curse him out and drop him


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

You just need to ask him about it, politely and casually. There's no other way to find out what he meant and whether he still means it.

For all the people replying who want to instantly drop someone or insult them or seek revenge in response to a couple sentences... well, that's probably why you don't have friends. A friend is someone who has earned the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Paul said:


> You just need to ask him about it, politely and casually. There's no other way to find out what he meant and whether he still means it.
> 
> For all the people replying who want to instantly drop someone or insult them or seek revenge in response to a couple sentences... well, that's probably why you don't have friends. A friend is someone who has earned the benefit of the doubt.


I have plenty of friends. It's just that it's really bothered me that someone I've known for the course of 4 years would tell me this after we had a really good time hanging out together.

I guess you're right though. I should probably ask him what he meant. But, I think other people are also right, that I should wait until he initiates. I've been messaging him a bit and he hasn't been responding. So I haven't messaged him in a few weeks. He normally initiates with random questions every now and then so I'll wait till he initiates. Could be something. Could be nothing.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

"Lets just keep things facebook" if someone ever said that to me I'd be like "alright **** you too."


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I would probably say something along the lines of "Oh...ok..". Then go home and beat myself up about it...


----------

